# Free Female Beagle



## dchunt0404 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have an approximately 1 yr old female beagle that I would like to find a good home for. She is spayed and current on all her shots. We brought her home when she was about 3 months old and have taken good care of her but she needs more space to run and be active.

When I got her, we were told that she was full blooded, but we don't have any papers.

Let me know if you are interested.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/6sc7b94v38pjikl/IMG_0574.JPG?dl=0


----------



## advantagedoors (Jul 20, 2017)

*Free beagle*

I would like to see pics of the dog if you still have her. Mine passed and looking for another one


----------

